# 45 farmall H with delco remy distributor



## Dan 1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi everyone I am new here, I have a 45 farmall H with a DR distributor can any one tell Me where You lube the shaft at? there is set screw with a flat blade screw slot on the end it seems to be in right spot but I can not get to it without turning the distributor after loosening the jam bolt it won,t budge hate to pipe wrench it. Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.

Back in the day, I used to put a few drops of oil down the center of the (hollow) distributor shaft. There was a felt-like material in there to hold the oil. 

For the bolt that won't budge, spray it several times a day with penetrating oil till it loosens up for you.


----------



## Dan 1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Back in the day, I used to put a few drops of oil down the center of the (hollow) distributor shaft. There was a felt-like material in there to hold the oil.
> 
> For the bolt that won't budge, spray it several times a day with penetrating oil till it loosens up for you.





sixbales said:


> Hello Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Back in the day, I used to put a few drops of oil down the center of the (hollow) distributor shaft. There was a felt-like material in there to hold the oil.
> 
> For the bolt that won't budge, spray it several times a day with penetrating oil till it loosens up for you.


Thanks sixbales I worded it wrong I got distributor hold bolt removed the distributor will not turn, It is mounted in a aftermarket Heisler drive housing with a hydro pump on the end, Thanks again


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there an oil cup or grease cup on that distributor?


----------



## Dan 1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Is there an oil cup or grease cup on that distributor?


No there is no oil cup, the distributor is seized to the housing, soaking it in blaster now I think the difference in metals is the problem aluminum and cast iron, Thanks for the reply ,


----------



## Dan 1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

Dan 1951 said:


> No there is no oil cup, the distributor is seized to the housing, soaking it in blaster now I think the difference in metals is the problem aluminum and cast iron, Thanks for the reply ,


Finally got it loose with pb blaster a pair vice grips, Removed the oiler screw and oiled it going to replace oiler screw with a zerk and just a half a pull on a grease gun do not want to feed grease into point cavity. Thanks alot for the input Guys.


----------

